

Facebook Email: A Click-By-Click Tour With Huge Screenshots - ryanc
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-email

======
ncarlson
I was a bit scared there, for a moment. My name is also Nicholas Carlson, so I
was wondering how businessinsider was reading my facebook cookies and
generating those wonderful screenshots.

